# Eating my clothes, pillows, bed sheets! HELP!



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I know you don't want to, but I would start crating her at night again. It's the only way to make sure your nice sheets don't get chewed up! They probably taste yummy to her, hehe.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

This week my Penny destroyed 3 toys, ate the back out of my shirt ( I was not in it lol ) Ate half of the top part of my leather sandal and some of D/H's shoe lace. What the problem was, IMHO... With all of the terrible weather we have had they were VERY under exercised. I also had become spoiled because they had been so good up until then and had become lax in keeping things out of reach. Soo.... I gave myself a sound scolding.. put things up or behind a gate, and really upped her exercise.. Ahhh.. worked like a charm!


----------

